# Spiritual Gifts: EVERY ONE has gifts?



## Romans922 (Aug 28, 2009)

In Ephesians 4:7, Paul says that every one in the Church has gifts.

Where are these gifts described. Paul himself there in verse 11, describes only three (or four however you interpret it): Apostles, prophets, evangelists, pastors and teachers.

1 Corinthians 12 describes gifts, but it seems to be those gifts which are particular for apostles, prophets, evangelists, pastors and teachers.

Romans 12 describes these gifts, but again it seems to be those gifts which are particularly describing apostles, prophets, evangelists, pastors and teachers.


WHERE are the other gifts described? In the other thread on Romans 12 I started, I stated that Ligon Duncan had described Romans 12:9ff showed these differing gifts that exist amongst the body. No one clearly has shown whether or not those are descriptions of gifts or not. 

If Christ has gifted everyone in His Church. (In my opinion all of the gifts are probably not even mentioned in Scripture), but where are some of those gifts described to those outside of the Pastorate?


----------



## kceaster (Aug 28, 2009)

*Pastor Barnes...*

If I may take a stab....

It's clear that the gifts are given for the edification of the church, the one body of Christ. If these gifts listed are only for the apostles, pastors, and elders, then the only upbuilding can come from the offices.

However, notice in 1 Cor 12, that it goes on to talk about the parts of the body. All the different aspects of the body of Christ _ build up one another_. If that is indeed the case, then the Spirit is active in everyone using the gifts He has put within them in the measure He has measured out to them. Not all are apostles, prophets, teachers, workers of miracles, healers, etc. And I think by him saying that, he is acknowledging that the church is not gifted simply through those with "ministerial" gifts.

In any case, those who are called by Christ into His church at the very least are gifted with faith. That faith is in varying degrees obviously, but anywhere faith is, and any action done by it, not only pleases God, but must, by the Holy Spirit, build up the body.

I am reading a book by Abraham Kuyper on the subject of godliness and he talks about endurance as being a mark of those in the NT church particularly. This flows, says he, from the endurance of our Savior. I don't know about you, but I find the long-suffering of the saints to be one of the most precious gifts in the church because it spurs everyone on to endure as well.

So, I think there are many gifts and certainly many different parts of the body. And because the Spirit keeps us one in Christ, those gifts are spread far and wide and with gracious liberality.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## A2JC4life (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not seeing how the gifts described in Romans 12 are limited to "office"-type gifts. Giving? Exercising mercy? Those are certainly not pastor/apostle/etc.-specific. I have always seen the gifts listed in Romans 12 as examples of gifts of greater grace in certain areas. That is, they are all things which we are all to do, to one degree or another, but which some of us are far better at than others. For instance, _all_ Christians are to be givers. But some are gifted with greater grace in this area of giving, and they give in an exceptionally abundant manner.


----------



## carlgobelman (Sep 14, 2009)

One can make the argument that each person in the body received A GIFT...



> 1 Cor 12:7 - To each is given the manifestation of the Spirit for the common good.



In other words, it's not as if one received the gift of faith and another the gift of wisdom in such a way that they are mutually exclusive. As you mentioned, the lists of the gifts in Scripture are not exhaustive nor are they uniform. As such, each gift (or manifestation of the Spirit) is probably a unique blend of each of these various gifts. As someone else mentioned, we are each gifted with faith, but the faith of some is greater than the faith of others.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2009)

This is an interesting article on the topic

The Gifts of the Spirit | Bible.org


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 14, 2009)

carlgobelman said:


> One can make the argument that each person in the body received A GIFT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should also be noted that it is probable if not certain that not all the NT churches experienced the operation of all the gifts at all times. Otherwise Paul's comment to the Corinthians "you come behind in no gift" would be meaningless.


----------

